# EBT video



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

New "MY EBT " by @MREBT ( OFFICIAL VIDEO ) - YouTube

I would say that 1 out of 5 suspects I deal with (maybe more) have EBT cards on them. Now there is a video praising this government handout. Anyone else ever drive up Blue Hill Ave in Boston? It seems like every store has huge signs that state "use your EBT here". I wonder how many of these stores allow cigarettes/booze etc to be bought on the taxpayer dime. We wonder where the cuts should be Obama?


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I made it to exactly 32 seconds


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

The funniest thing is I can't tell if its a parody or not.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Its not


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> I wonder how many of these stores allow cigarettes/booze etc to be bought on the taxpayer dime.


I saw it just last night....guy in front of me at a 7-11 bought a pack of Maverick Filters (among other things) on his EBT card. I came *this close* to saying something, but I had my kids with me, and didn't want a confrontation (I would have if I were alone).


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This stuff ticks me off to no end.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I wonder what Obama uses his EBT card to buy ?????


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

kwflatbed said:


> I wonder what Obama uses his EBT card to buy ?????


I don't know about Barry, but from what it seems, Auntie Zetuni uses hers to buy designer sunglasses and leather coats.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow! A video by men without pride or work ethic. I would work 100 hrs/week on the worst job in the world before I let my children see me be like those buffoons. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

MSP75 said:


> Wow! A video by men without pride or work ethic. I would work 100 hrs/week on the worst job in the world before I let my children see me be like those buffoons.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300


 a 100 hrs a week? what? are you cutting your hours?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

MSP75 said:


> Wow! A video by men without pride or work ethic. I would work 100 hrs/week on the worst job in the world before I let my children see me be like those buffoons.


I've always said I would work 12 hours per day, 7 days per week, cleaning the bilges of fishing trawlers, rather than accept welfare.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I confirmed the video is not legit, it is a spoof.

I've also done my part by spreding this video around the internet all evening long.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> a 100 hrs a week? what? are you cutting your hours?


You got me! Just trying to be modest.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

The real problem is stores that sell tobacco, alcohol non food items using the food stamps not cash.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I got about 40 seconds into it before I put a round through the monitor. Sipowicz, you owe me a new terminal.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Sickening....... Ought to be played in every legislative branch of government, federal and state, everytime there is a proposal put forth to raise taxes.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Here's the positive spin on the EBT card. Anytime there is an issue of identification and there are several forms of ID I'll always use the EBT card. Thats the gold standard of ID (granted, no picture) because we all know they will not give up the free gravy train. They'd rather get locked up first.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

So.....how are my two details a week ripping off the taxpayers and this isn't?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

First off , the new law wont change a thing thats why Duval approved it all EBT people have to do is transfer the money to a new Rush card that they can use for anything, its just like Delta said you give certain people an inch they will take a mile. 

As degrading as it is I had to apply for one of these when I got let go from work. When they sent it to me and approved me for 200$ a month I had just learned that I still would be receiving my LTD pay which is enough to get by ( barely).So I called the EBT office and explained or attempted to explain that I now would NOT be needing one because I was bringing in a certain amount of money which by law would exclude me. The woman was literally like " O go ahead use it, sounds like you deserve it" and I said " Yah but thats not right, so im NOT doing it !". I could have easily been cheating the system like so many others , I can see the headlines in the paoper now " Conservative Right Wing Gun Owner Cheats The System.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't get through the video, spoof or not. I loath these EBT scumbags so much I would love to round them all up and put them in _camps_ where they can _concentrate _on the error of their ways. They are everything that is wrong with this country.

Here's a welfare spoof where the messiah is actually implicated:





Look at all that junk food in both videos that will land them in the ER and tie up more tax dollars while the rest of us wait to be seen.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

Rock said:


> Here's the positive spin on the EBT card. Anytime there is an issue of identification and there are several forms of ID I'll always use the EBT card. Thats the gold standard of ID (granted, no picture) because we all know they will not give up the free gravy train. They'd rather get locked up first.


I know I'm once again dating myself, but when I first came on in friggin' 1988, the "Department of Transitional Assistance" ID cards had pictures of the leeches.....I mean card-holders, on them.

How is it that in 23 years, we've gone backwards in terms of technology in identifying welfare leeches....ummmm.....benefit recipients?


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey, I like my EBT Card. I may make this my theme song!


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

This is and even better EBT video. Warning (NWFS)


----------

